# pinmens and jigheads



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

looking to start making my own. ive seen the molds for the jigheads but i cant seem to find anywere with stuff to make pinmens. any info helps also if anyone is selling any molds let me know


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Never herd of pinmens ... got a pic?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have thought of making a mold in close grained oak for a pinmin. 

Socdad, a pinmin is a small (8-10) hook with a very small, ovoid head or body molded onto it. Like the weighted ants. The shape of the body is often a flattened oval with an eye painted on it. Work great for panfish and crappie.


----------



## rodbender85 (Jan 2, 2010)

you can buy the stuff at janns netcraft get the ice blade size you want the hook then just solder the hook to the blade.
rodbender85


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Netcraft has the pinmin solder also. Key is to get some better soft solder with a bit of SILVER in it.(Avail. at better hardwares everywhere!-not big BOX stores). Also, you have to use the liquid(acid) flux(don't use acid-core solder!) to get the solder to flow and make good contact with the hook and blade.(Use an electric connection soldering gun or flame pencil). Using small gold plated aberdeen hooks works the best for me. I use a small flat nosed metal clamp to hold the hook on the blade while soldering. 
A decent pinmin can be made with small, round(not the ones with pinch prongs) split shot on the same gold hook. Squeeze it tight but not flat(yes, you CAN squeeze it flat if you can keep the profile round) onto the hook near the eye. Lock it in place with some Sally Hanson Hard as Nails clear nail polish, let that dry overnight then paint as desired.


----------

